# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kur'ani, luftënxitës apo fe e paqes!?

## Jesushaus

Te gjithe i kemi perjetuar ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit ne New York dhe kemi pyetur vehten se cfare njerezish jane ata qe vrasin vehten si dhe mijera njerez te pafajshem pa pasur parasysh nese jane gra apo femije. Duhet te jete nje urrejtje e tmerrshme qe njeriu te beje kete. Besimtaret e krishtere qe kane pranuar Jezusin ne zemren e tyre si dhe cdo mendje e shendoshe di qe urrejtja vjen nga djalli. Prandaj lind pyetja:nga vjen kjo urrejtje e ketyre njerezve? Jane vetem disa persona qe fshihen nen masken e islamit, apo eshte islami nje fe qe e nxit kete? Per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje duhet te rikthehemi ne rrenjet e islamit dhe se kush e themeloi e sesi u perhap kjo fe.
Disa thone qe islami eshte nje fe luftenxitese, eshte mesimi i tille, eshte kurani qe e kerkon kete.
Disa te tjere thone qe islami eshte fe e paqes dhe e mirekuptimit e tolerances. Per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje ftoj te gjithe si myslimane dhe te krishtere te diskutojme me fakte nga Kurani. 
Ftoj te gjithe te krishteret qe te mundohen, me ane te materialeve te ndryshme mbi islamin si dhe nese eshte e mundur te lexojne nga kurani. Te mos nxitemi nga ndjenjat tone fetare, por vetem duke folur me fakte, pra duke analizuar kuranin dhe cdo varg qe sillni ne kete topik.

----------


## Jesushaus

Disa ajate nga kurani 

Pas ngjarjeve te 11 shtatorit ne te gjithe boten lindi pyetja: Perse njeriu arrin te beje kete? Dhe shume persona filluan te interesohen per kuranin si dhe mesimet e tij. 
Edhe une duke lexuar shtypin e perditshem, dhe duke lexuar libra mbi islamin gjeta disa vargje nga kurani. Thirrje per lufte per te vrare jobesimtaret. Meqe une nuk kam kuran ne shtepi, u mundova ta gjej kuranin online ne gjuhe te ndryshme dhe ti krahasoj keta vargje qe lexova neper libra me vargjet ne kuran. 
Ka shume versione te kuranit p.sh. ne gjermanisht ka tre versione dy jane shume te ngjashem, por i treti ishte me ndryshe dhe shume me i qarte se te tjeret. Kurse ne kuranin ne shqip dhe italisht fjalet jane me te zbutura.
Une po i citoj keta vargje me poshte dhe deshiroj qe te gjithe ata qe e njohin me mire se une kuranin te sjellin vargje dhe fakte te tjera mbi mesimet e kuranit.

2:178. O ju që besuat, ju është bërë obligim gjurmimi për dënim për mbytje: i liri për të lirin, robi për robin, femra për femrën. Kurse atij që i falet diçka nga vëllau i vet atëherë ajo le të përcillet (e atij që e fal) kuptueshëm dhe shpagimi (nga dorasi) atij le ti bëhet me të mirë. kjo është një lehtësim dhe mëshirë prej Zotit tuaj. E kush tejkalon pas këtij (pajtim), ai ka një dënim të idhët.

4:74. Le të luftojnë në rrugën e Allaut, ata që e japin jetën e kësaj bote për tjetrën. Kush lufton në rrugën e All-llahut e mbytet (bie dëshmor) ose triumfon, Ne do ti japim atij shpërblimtë madh. 

75. çkeni që nuk luftoni për Zotin dhe për (ti shpëtuar) të paaftit : nga burrat, nga gratë e nga fëmijët, të cilët luten: Zoti ynë! nxirrna nga ky fshat (Meka), banorët e të cilit janë mizorë. Jepna nga ana Jote shpëtim e ndihmë! 

94. O ju që besuat, kur marshoni në rrugën e All-llahut (për në luftë), të jeni të matur (të mos nguteni), e mos i thoni atij që ju shpreh selamin (besimin): Nuk je besimtarë!, duke kërkuar me të mjet (mall0 të kësaj bote, pse te All-llahu janë begatitë e mëdha. Ashtu (jo besimtarë) ishit edhe ju më parë, e All-llahu ju dhuroi (besimin), pra sqaroni mirë! All-llahu e di në hollësi çka veproni. 

91. Ju do të hasni në të tjerë, që duan të sigurohen te ju (duke u paraqitur si bsimtarë) dhe të sigurohen te populli i vet (si jobesimtarë). E, saherë që thirren, (kundër jush) I përgjigjen thirrëjes. Në qoftë se nuk largohen prej jush, nuk ju ofrojnë paqe dhe nuk heqin dorë nga lufta kundër jush, atherë kapeni dhe mbytni kudo që ti takoni. Kundër
tyre u kemi dhënë fakte të qarta. 

8:39. Luftoni ata derisa të mos mbetet idhujtari (besim i kotë), e i tërë adhurimi të bëhet vetëm për All-llahun. Po nëse ata ndalen (i japin fund mosbesimit), All-llahu është mbikëqyrës për atë që veprojnë.

48:16. Atyre nga beduinët që ngelën pas, thuaju: Ju do të ftoheni te një popull luftarak e i fuqishëm, ti luftoni ata ose të dorëzohen (të pranojnë fenë islame), e nëse përgjigjeni
(në thirrje), All-llahu ju jep shpërblim të mirë, e nëse nuk dilni sikurse ngelët pa dalë më parë, Ai ju ndëshkon me një dënim të padurueshëm, 61:11. Ti besoni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit të Tij, të luftoni në rrugën e All-llahut me pasurinë tuaj dhe veten tuaj, e kjo është shumë më e dobishme për ju, nëse jeni që e dini.

66:9. O ti pejgamber, luftonju jobesimtarët e hipokritët dhe qëndro ashëpër kundër tyre; vendi i tyre është Xhehennemi që është një vend i shëmtuar!
Disa vargje nga kurani 

8:12. Edhe kur Zoti yt u kumtoi engjëjve se: "Unë jam me ju, pra, inkurajoni ata që besuan! Unë do të hedh frikë në zemrat e atyre që nuk besuan, e ju goditni në qafë e lartë, mëshonju atyre në çdo gjymtyrë (gishtërinj).

----------


## drita

Une njehere i ktheva pergjigje kesaj pytjeje, prandaj po e kopjoj ate pergjigje dhe po e ridergoj....
Keta kristianet i haka meraku shume te dikan se nese Kur'ani na qenka luftenxites apo jo...
Megjithese u pergjigj "Muslimani", edhe une po mundohem te them diçka...
Se pari duhet ta dini mire, se Kuráni eshte si nje kushtetute, per muslimanet...
Si çdo kushtetute ne bote, qe e lejon dhe e sheh si te domosdoshme luften, edhe Kuráni e ben diçka te tille...
Keshtu ne rast, se nje vend ku jetojne muslimane, sulmohet prej ndonje vendi tjeter pa kurrefare te drejte, atehere Kur'ani si kushtetute per muslimanet thote:

"U eshte dhene leja atyre qe sulmohen, qe te luftojne..."

Por ne rast se muslmanet e atij vendi, perseri nuk ia dalin qe ta largojne pushtuesin atehere, obligimi i luftes zgjerohet edhe per vendet e tjera ku ka muslimane...
Ketyre muslimaneve, nese nuk shkojne te ndihmojne njerezit qe u behet padrejtesi (ata qe jane te pushtuar) atehere u terhiqet verejtja duke u thene:

"Pse nuk shkuat qe t'i ndihmoni te paaftet, grate femijet, pleqte, te cileve u behet padrejtesi???"

Keshtu ka pastaj edhe shume vargje te cilat jane nen kete fryme...
Kuráni vertet urdhron luften, atehere kur duhet, por ai edhe i urdheroi reptesisht ata qe shkojne ne lufte, qe gjate luftes (sido qe te jete situata):

"...mos e teproni..."

Çdo te thote, "...mos e teproni..."?
Per kete na vjen ne ndihme shpjegimi qe i ka dhene ketij vargu Muhammedi, i cili kur e niste ushtrine per ne lufte e urdheronte:

"Nisuni në emër të Allahut dhe me begatinë e të dërguarit të Tij, dhe mos vritni pleq të moshuar, as fëmijë të vegjël, e as gra, mos tradhëtoni dhe bëni mirë, se vërtet Zoti i do bëmirësit."

Pak a shume kjo eshte ajo qe flitet per çeshtjen e luftes ne Islam.

Tani meqe pyetja na behet nga nje kristian, mire do te ishte te shihnim se si konceptohet lufta ne Bibel, nga Zoti Jezus (sipas te krishtereve)???
Per kete ju duhet te shkoni tek 1Samueli15:2-3 dhe do te lexoni sesi thote Zoti sipas Bibles, kur dergon komandantet per te bere luftra, qe ne rastin tone ai e komandant eshte Sauli.
Lexoni se si Zoti sipas Bibles urdheron Saulin:

"2 Kështu thotë Zoti i ushtrive:...
3 Tani shko, godit Amalekun dhe cakto shfarosjen e të gjitha gjërave që ai ka pa pasur fare mëshirë për të, por vrit burra dhe gra, fëmijë dhe foshnja gjiri, lopë e dhen, deve dhe gomarë".

Ja këto urdhëra jep Zoti i Biblës, por për fat të keq, Sauli u tregua pak i mëshirshëm ai nuk i vrau të gjithë njerëzit.
Pas këtij veprimi "të ndyrë" (që u tregua i mëshirshëm) të Saulit, vjen pendimi i Zotit Biblik i cili na thotë:

"Unë jam penduar që e kam bërë Saulin mbret, sepse ai është larguar nga unë dhe nuk ka zbatuar urdhërat e mia" (1Samuel:15:11)

Si mendoni ju kush eshte me luftenxites????
Ja keshtu ua sqarojme faktet neve nje populli qe di te logjikoje... 
Eshte detyra jone qe t'u tregojme njerezve te verteten...

----------


## Jesushaus

Drita, ketu behet fjale per kuranin dhe mesimin e tij. Ti mund te hapesh shume mire nje teme si kjo, por per Biblen. Nese do te pergjigjesh ose te komentosh ajetet qe une kam shkruajtur me lart, mire, por sic dihet kur dikush nuk ka pergjigje, per te dale nga tema perdor kundersulmin. 
Edhe nje here te lutem nese nuk ke ndonje pergjigje per temen mos shkruaj, dhe sic te thashe hap nje teme ku mund te diskutojme per Biblen.
Ajetet qe une kam shkruar me siper flasin shume qarte dhe une i kam marre nga perkthimi i fundit ne shqip qe eshte shume i zbutur. I kam lexuar ne gjermanisht dhe italisht dhe mu ngriten qimet e kokes perpjete, se as une nuk e besoja qe te ishte ashtu, sepse pershtypja kudo ne bote eshte qe fete kane qellime te mira.
Arsyetimi juaj perqendrohet ne disa shembuj, ne menyre qe te paraqitet i arsyeshem dhe krejt i natyrshem mesimi i kuranit. Ti me ben keq, por une ta ndreq. Nga ana njerezore eshte krejt e natyrshme, sepse njeriu eshte hakmarres (sidomos ne shqiptaret) nga natyra e tij, genjeshtar luftenxites dhe vrases. Eshte krejtesisht njerezore qe te keqen ta luftosh me te keq dhe kjo gje del ne pah ne kuran. Muhameti kur donte te bente luftra i bente dhe thoshte qe i erdhi ajeti nga qielli per lufte. Ose kur i preu ne bese Mekanet, pasi beri paktin e paqes i pushtoi. 
Edhe bin ladenet ketu mbeshteten, kurani i jep te drejte te vrasin, apo jo? Dhe me e rendesishmja eshte qe kurani jep nje mundesi per te shkuar ne Parajse, martirizimi. Eshte keshtu apo jo? Ne kuran nuk jepet asnje rruge shpetimi, kush ben mire mbase nese allahu ka meshire e con ne qiell, por per martiret ka shperblim, femra te virgjera me "sy" te medhej.
Per shume njerez te sinqerte, qellimi i islamit njerzerisht, eshte i drejte, kjo bote po shkaterrohet, morali ka marre fund etj, etj. 
Rruga qe parashtron islami eshte xhihati zhdukja e ketyre njerezve te pafe. Por une te them Drita qe nuk mbarojne problemet me zhdukjen e perendimit, sepse njeriu ne vetvehte eshte i keq, eshte mekatar. Eshte mekati ai qe shtyn te bejne gjera te tilla, dhe per mua nuk eshte per tu cuditur, sepse ne Bibel thuhet qe keshtu do te ndodhe ne kohet e fundit, si edhe shume gjera te tjera qe mund t'i gjesh ne Te. 
Per ne te krishteret, qe kemi njohur Krishtin me te vertete, puna qendron ndryshe. Per ne problemi eshte mekati dhe ati i tij, djalli. Asnje nuk eshte i denje te shohe Perendine, sepse te gjithe jane mekatare, thote Bibla. 
Per kete Perendia zbriti nga qielli e mori trajte njeriu ne JEZUSIN, jo per te luftuar mekataret, por mekatin. Besoj se keni degjuar qe Jezusi thote, "duajini armiqte tuaj dhe i bekoni ata. Edhe ata qe nuk besojne e duan ate qe i ben mire, por nga kjo bota do ju njohe qe jeni te Perendise nese doni ata qe ju bejne keq".
Kush pranon Jezusin si shpetimtar, behet njeri i ri ndryshon 100%, behet bir i Perendise.
Ne nuk luftojme per nje bote me te mire, ne luftojme qe njerezit te vijne tek e verteta, tek Ai qe e ka mundur djallin ne kryq dhe qe fal mekatin nga i cili vijne te keqiat e kesaj bote.

Edhe dicka: mendova se je femer me teper nga emri si dhe nga fakti qe nuk e ke prishur gojen akoma, sepse cunat e tjere myslimane e prishin nganjihere. Une kam shume artikuj mbi islamin dhe mund ti postoja neper forume, por mua me pelqen te jem i bindur vete per ato qe shkruhen dhe me pelqen me mire te jap mendimin tim origjinal. Une nuk jam as arkeolog e as linguist qe te hyj ne hollesite e atyre qe shkruhen aty, por mundohem te gjej suret dhe ajetet ne kuran qe kane te bejne me temat e ndryshme qe ne diskutojme. Mendoj se do ishte me mire qe te lexoje Biblen vete dhe te jepje mendimin tend. 
 Kete teme doja ta hapja ne frumin "Mesime nga Kurani" por ata cunat myslimane me kane bllokuar. 
Paqja e Zotit qofte me ty!!

----------


## iliria e para

A ka mundesi qe te bashkëeksistojnë Kurani e demnokracia ?
E njejta pyetje per tjerat religjione?

Mendoni e flisni me logjike?

----------


## Jesushaus

Iliria e para besoj se kjo pyetja jote s'ka nevoje per pergjigje. Shih vendet myslimane dhe me thuaj ku ka demokraci. 
Por ketu desha te dija mendimin e te tjereve sesi mendojne ata mbi islamin, eshte luftenxites apo paqedashes.

Te fala

----------


## drita

Përshëndetje "Jesushaus"!
Atëherë të të përgjigjemi pak
Së pari ti po më bën një  tip "komplimenti" se unë nuk shakam (të paktën deri tani) si disa muslimanë të tjerë
I nderuar "Jesushaus", para se të "mallkosh" atë që po korr do të ishte më mirë, që të shikoje mirë atë që ke mbjellur (dhe vazhdon që të mbjellësh)
Që të mos të lodhë shumë po ta sqaroj me pak fjalë se si qëndron çështja e të sharit
Me sa kam parë unë këtu dhe me sa kam lexuar shkrimet e tua, ti dhe dikush tjetër ta impononi sharjen.
Unë aspak nuk dua që të justifikoj sharjet e muslimanëve, por mënyra jote e të argumentuarit tepër provokuese dhe tepër e cekët, me thënë të drejtën të ngre nervat
Kështu muslimanët të gjendur në një situatë të tillë (ku nervat u janë tendosur), nuk i rezistojnë dot, tundimit që të të "shajnë" duke "harruar" urdhërat e Islamit (dhe këtë gjë e kam provuar vetë shumë herë tek Albforumi me dikënd tjetër)
Pra me që m'u dha rasti doja që t'u tërhiqja vërejtjen atyre muslimanëve që të shakan ty (apo ndonjë tjetër), duke u thënë vargun e Kur'anit:
"i thirrni njerëzit me urtësi dhe butësi" 
Dhe në një varg tjetër Kur'ani i urdhëron muslimanët që kur të takohen me të krishterët që të: 
"diskutohet me ta (të krishterët) në mënyrën më të mirë"
Por, Kur'ani duke qenë se është gjithëpërfshirës nuk  "harron" të na kujtojë që në sipërfaqen e tokës do të gjenden plot njerëz provokues si puna juaj.
Prandaj ai na paralajmëron:
"do të dëgjoni ofendime të shumta prej atyre që u është dhënë libri para jush (çifutëve dhe të krishterëve)"

Por, çfarë qëndrimi duhet të mbajnë muslimanët, kur ata ofendohen prej të krishterëve dhe të tjerëve???????
Mos vallë duhet t'ua kthejnë me të njëjtën monedhë????
Ju o muslimanë edhe mund t'ua ktheni me të njëjtën monedhë, por o muslimanë, qëndrimi më i saktë është qëndrimi që Kur'ani na sugjeron.
Kështu  kur ne të ndodhemi në një situatë të tillë (të ofenduar me të padrejtë prej të krishterëve) Kur'ani na këshillon:
"n.q.s. duroni dhe ruheni, ajo është gjëja vendimtare"
Shpresoj që të zvogëlohen në maksimum sharjet dhe ofendimet, por për këtë duhet mirkuptim reciprok, përndryshe do të jetë e pamundur vetëpërmbajtja
Kthehemi tek ti "Jesushaus"
Shoh se shpesh herë ti po më këshillon që unë të lexoj vetë Biblën dhe jo vargjet biblike t'i marrë nga dikush tjetër
Kjo është një këshillë e drejtë, i nderuar "Jesushaus", por ke ngatërruar personin për t'ia dhënë
Nuk e di se pse të është krijuar përshtypja se unë nuk e lexokam Biblën, por po të them se ke krijuar një përshtypje të gabuar
Je ti ai që nuk po e lexon Biblën (të paktën kështu duket nga përgjigja jote), dhe rri duke na gënjyer neve
Prova më e mirë për këtë, është përgjigja jote sa i përket vargut tek letra e parë e Gjonit 5:7, ku ti ngulje këmbë se paske lexuar gjithë ato Bibla (bile edhe të vjetra) dhe për atë varg sipas teje asgjë të dyshimtë nuk thuhej
Unë nga ana ime të tregova edhe Biblat që kam lexuar, edhe të sqarova mashtrimin me vetëdije që kristianët e sotëm, janë duke bërë .
Ndërsa ti pa kurrëfarë përgjegjësie më sulmon mua se unë po thokam gënjeshtra !!!!!!
Më fal po a nuk t'i ngre nervat veprimi yt?????????
Unë nuk e di, se çfarë karakteri ke ti, por kur mua më akuzojnë për diçka që nuk e kam (sidomos për gënjeshtar), kjo gjë më acaron shumë
Prandaj herë tjetër, kujdes me akuzat e tua...
Siç e pe edhe vetë "i krishteri" u detyrua që të pranonte të vërtetën e hidhur, duke hedhur poshtë pretendimet e tua shterpe (se gjoja ai varg gjithmonë ka qenë në Bibël)

Kthehmi tani tek çështja e luftës
Ti i nderuar "Jesushaus" na ngre një pyetje se nëse qenka Kur'ani luftënxitës apo jo???
Përgjigjen e kësaj pyetjeje ta dhanë disa muslimanë, mes tyre edhe unë shkurtimisht, por ti prapë ngul këmbë duke na kërkuar shpjegim më të hollësishëm të atyre vargjeve kur'anore, që flasin për luftën
Është e vërtetë se ka shpjegim edhe më të hollësishëm për ato vargje që ti na servire, por ky shpjegim do harxhim "energjie" dhe unë nuk kam ndërmend tani për tani që të rri të të mbushë mendjen ty se lufta ka qenë, është dhe do të mbetet e domosdoshme në racën njerëzore, sepse me anë të luftës, ndalet lufta, sepse me antë të luftës ndalen dhe largohen  padrejtësitë, me anë të luftës fitohet ajo që të është rrëmbyer (mjafton të të përmend luftën e popullit kosovar)
Gjithashtu ti më akuzon mua e pse unë paskam sjellë disa vargje biblike, që flasin se si duhet të zhvillohet lufta sipas Biblës
Unë t'i solla ato vargje, për të të  treguar ty dhe të gjithë kristianëve të tjerë që po mbrojnë idenë e "pacifizmit biblik" përballë "dhunës islamike", se jeni tërësisht gabim në pretendimet tuaja.
Dhe pikërisht për këtë gjë ju tërheq vërejtjen Jezusi, duke ju quajtuar Hipokritë
Vallë a nuk e ke lexuar se çfarë (pretendohet se) ka thënë Jezusi????? 
Ja po të ndihmoj unë:
"Mos gjykoni që të mos gjykoheni! Sepse ju do të gjykoheni sipas gjykimit, me të cilin gjykoni; dhe me masën, me të cilën masni, do t'ju masin te tjerët. Përse vëren copëzën e tallashit në syrin e vëllait tënd, ndërsa nuk kujtohesh për trarin që ke në syrin tënd?
Ose si mund t'i thuash vëllait tënd:
 "Dale ta heq lëmishten nga syri" kur ke një tra në syrin tënd?
O HIPOKTIT, hiqe më parë trarin nga syri yt dhe pastaj shiko qartë për të nxjerrë lëmishten nga syri vëllait tënd..."
(Mateu 7:1-2) 

Siç, e sheh o "Jesushaus" këta vargje të shkojnë tamam për shtati ty dhe atyre si puna jote

A thua se të ka pasë parasysh Jezusi kur i ka thënë këto fjalë????
Bo, bo sa të shokjnë more, sikur të jenë prerë me "gërshërë" fiks për karakterin tënd

Ti na thoje se të qenkan ngritur qimet përpjetë kur na paske lexuar vargjet kur'anore që flasin për luftën!!!!
Uaaauuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!
Çudi!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nëse ti na paske lexuar disa vargje në Kur'an ku thuhet "Luftoni ata që ju luftojnë, por mos e teproni" dhe të qenkan ngritur leshtë e kokës përpjetë, atëherë si vallë nuk paske ngelur tullac kur lexove vargjet e Biblës ku Zoti (sipas teje Jezusi i dhimbshur) urdhëron:
"cakto shfarosjen e të gjitha gjëravepa pasur mëshirë, vrit burra dhe gra, fëmijë dhe foshnja gjiri, lopë e dhen, deve dhe gomerë"???????????????????

Jo, po ka plotësisht të drejtë Jezusi kur ju konsideron HIPOKRITË!
Juve ju ka hyrë gjithë ai tra, në sy, prandaj edhe ju janë verbuar sytë dhe nuk shihni siç duhet
Të shtremberën e shihni si të drejtë, ndërsa të drejtën si të shtrembër
Mua më duhet edhe një herë që ta përsëris vargun biblik, me shpresë (edhe pse shumë shumë e vogël) se do t'ju hiqet perdja nga sytë për të parë ashtu siç duhet
Pra sipas Biblës Zoti ka thënë (dhe sipas jush ky Zot qenka Jezu Krishti):
"cakto shfarosjen e të gjitha gjëravepa pasur mëshirë, vrit burra dhe gra, fëmijë dhe foshnja gjiri, lopë e dhen, deve dhe gomerë"
Ore është në vete ky Zoti i Biblës?????????
Me sa duket i ngjaka  Sharonit dhe Bushit????
Mos vallë po ndërrmerte ndonjë fushatë kundër terrorizmit???????
Vallë çfarë faji kishin gratë????????
Çfarë terrorizmash kishin kryer ato të gjorat????????
 Po fëmijët?????????
Po foshnjat e gjora, që ishin duke pirë qumësht në gjirin e nënave?????????
Edhe ata terrorista???????????
Obobo, çfarë krimineli, qenka Ky Zoti i Biblës??????
Ky ia tejkaloka edhe Osama Bin Ladenit??????
Si mendoni ju??????
Po, kafshët dhe gomerët, edhe ata ishin terrorista???
Ah, po, me sa duket mbështesnin terroristat !!!
Sikur të jepej ndonjë çmim Nobël, për kriminelin më të keq, sigurisht që vendin e parë do ta fitonte Zoti i Biblës (sipas të krishterëve Jezusi)
Si the o "Jesushaus", po ia fus kot unë?????
Jo, or djalë, jo, nuk ia fus kot unë
Ja shiko veprimin e mëtejshëm të Zotit biblik.
Komandanti që u caktua për të kryer këtë fushatë barbare (Sauli), e realizoi deri në gjysëm dhe mesa  duket nuk mund të vazhdonte më me vrasje
Por, shiko çfarë qëndrimi ka Zoti Biblik (lexo Zoti Gjakatar)
Lexo, pak se si "rrëfehet" para Samuelit:
"Unë u pendova që e bëra Saulin mbret, sepse ai është larguar nga unë dhe nuk ka zbatuar urdhërat e mia"

Hë, more "Jesushaus" e sheh se çfarë Zoti gjakatar je duke besuar??????????
Një Zot që nuk kënaqet me gjakun e foshnjave të gjora, e të mos flasim për më tej, për gratë e fëmijët
I nderuar "Jesushaus" ta mbaç me shëndet, këtë lloj Zoti
Po të shoh që përtej kompjuterit që të janë ngritur leshtë  e kokës
S'ke çfarë t'i bësh "Jesushaus" është detyra ime që t'u tregoj njerëzve të vërtetën
Unë e kuptova se kur të fuska ai Shpirti i "Shenjtë", nuk të leka që ti lexosh mirë vargjet biblike, prandaj edhe u detyrova që të t'i sqaroja më mirë ato
Dhe me sa shoh ia arrita qëllimit, kështu që nuk besoj se do të ishte e nevojshme që tani të hapnim një temë tjetër, përsa i përket luftës në Bibël.
Nëse, ti dëshiron me gjithë qef i nderuar, vetëm dy fjalë më shkruaj. 
Kujdes, unë s'ta kam hequr "traun" që të është futur në sy, unë thjesht  ta bëra me dije se ke një tra në sy, që të ka verbuar
Për të ta hequr, do pak kohë, është operacion i vështirë ky o "Jesushaus"
Avash, avash, mjafton të të mos mungojë vullneti.
Këtu jemi ne.
Para se të ikim për sot, do të të doja të të tërhiqja vërejtjen, që t'i pakësosh gënjeshtrat, siç ishte ajo që na the, se gjoja Muhammedi, paska tradhëtuar mekasit !!!!!
Unë nuk të vë faj ty, sepse je i verbuar nga "trau" që të është futur, por nga ana tjetër s'kam ç'të bëj, më duhet që t'u tregojë anëtarëve të nderuar të këtij forumi, se e vërteta është plotësisht ndryshe 
Ishin mekasit ata që tradhëtuan Muhammedin dhe jo Muhammedi ata.
Por, a e di ti se kur mekasit tradhëtuan Muhammedin, kjo gjë shkoi tërësisht në favor të Muhammedit dhe të pasuesve të tij??!!
Sepse ata për një çast e goditën pas shpine, por më vonë shkuan dhe u dorëzuan të gjithë
Ja njëlloj si në rastin tënd
Ti e hape këtë temë, që të ishte tërësisht në favorin tënd, dhe që të demaskoje "dhunën" islamike, por siç e sheh edhe vetë të rrëshqiti prej dore situata
Po, mirë more "Jesushaus" hajde neve se nuk  na i dëgjon këshillat (sepse mendon se jemi armiqtë e tu), por të paktën Jezusit t'ia kishe dëgjuar këshillën kur të tha:

"Mos gjykoni që të mos gjykoheni! Sepse ju do të gjykoheni sipas gjykimit, me të cilin gjykoni; dhe me masën, me të cilën masni, do t'ju masin te tjerët. Përse vëren copëzën e tallashit në syrin e vëllait tënd, ndërsa nuk kujtohesh për trarin që ke në syrin tënd?
Ose si mund t'i thuash vëllait tënd:
 "Dale ta heq lëmishten nga syri" kur ke një tra në syrin tënd?
O HIPOKTIT, hiqe më parë trarin nga syri yt dhe pastaj shiko qartë për të nxjerrë lëmishten nga syri vëllait tënd..."
(Mateu 7:1-2) 

Ja kështu ua sqarojmë faktet njerëzve që kanë mend, me shpresë se do t'i studjojnë

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrmbrm!



Sidoqofte, une mendova se ty deshiron qe secila ane ti sjell argumentet e veta, kush te autorizon ty si i krishtere, dhe DUKSHEM, si missionar i NXEHTE, te sjellish ketu ajete te kuranit, te nxjera nga kontexti, dhe pa shpjegim te gjere?, a mendon ty se une do te pergjigjem ne ajetet e permendura?, TY SI MISSIONARI kurre, pasiqe e di pretekstin tend.

Si thua, a eshte lehte qe nje njeri me njohuri te dobeta, apo me keq, pa njohuri fare, te manipulohet ne kete menyre?, PROVOE NE AFRIKEN E ZEZE, ATJE POPULLI ENDE NUK DIN ME SHKRU E ME LEXU.

Me goje te plot mund edhe une te NJEJTAT pyetje te ti parashtroj teje, edhe me keq, une mund te te konfontoj me ngjarje historike qe jane bere ne emer te kishes.

Meso se pari cfare do te thote toleranca dhe mirekuptimi nderfetare, dhe pastaj lesho tema per te cilat ka nevoje te diskutohet, aty jame me ty. Por si duket, edhe pas nje viti, nuk qenke munduar te mesosh, se cfare do te thot te jesh shqiptare, dhe MUSLIMAN. Nje kombinacion pervers?, si mendon jezushaus?, ciles fe duhet shqiptaret ti besojn?, cila eshte me e mira?, kush do te fitoj me ne fund?, si mendon, a ka fund kjo loje?, si mednon ti per thenjen e samiut, shqiptaret jane SHOK te turqve, ka gabuar ai, apo ska qene fare shqiptare?, e kaluara jone i ka pergjigjet qe i kerkon ty, por per ty pare ata, duhet ate perden qe ta kane vene tjeret para syve ta largosh.

Flm

----------


## Blue^Devil

Sapo lexova te gjitha artikujt qe i perkasin kesaj teme edhe me vjen shume keq te llogjika e disave qe e cojne deri ne ate pike ku hapin teme te tille. Une desha vetem te thesha dicka: Kurani nuk eshte as liber as kushtetute as veper e bere nga nonje person por eshte Fjala e Zotit. Nqs ju e kuptoni se cfare do te thote kjo atehere skeni perse hapni tema krahasimi apo tema rjedhuse si kjo. 
Faleminderit

----------


## baobabi

pse eshte kurani fjale e Zotit dhe jo krijim i njeriut ?

----------


## Blue^Devil

Lal ajo pyetja tende ska vend njeher per tu bere se te gjith e din qe kurani apo bibla jane fjalet e Zotit. Nejse une dicka do theksoja: Profeti Muhamet ka qene analfabet dhe dhe menyra apo pershtatja e fjalve ne Kuraan nuk i pershtaten apo kane lidhje me asnje person i cili apo e cila  kane jetuar ne ate kohe.

----------


## iliria e para

Edhe Kurdet jan shok te Turqeve apo jo?

----------


## Nuh Musa

per "iliria e para"

Zonje, mos keqkuptuat dicka?, pyetja ishte e qarte dhe e thjeshte, shpresoj se jeni ne gjendje te jepni nje pergjigje!

Mua si shqiptare nuk me interessojn kurdet!, pershkak se nuk kane te bejne me interessat kombetare dhe bile as me ato fetare.

Por une solidarizohem me cdo popull ne kete bote, qe eshte nen kthetren e anektimit territorial dhe kulturor!, dhe per nje perkrahje (shpirterore te themi, mundesi tjera nuk kemi) kane shum popuj nevoje!

Flm

----------


## Anton

Samiu ja paska fute kot.

Keni pare ndonje popull ne bote qe te jete shok i pushtuesit me te eger 500 vjecar?

Ore nga e morem ne pavaresine nga kina apo italia?

Si ore harruat 500 vjet pushtim?

Turqit shkaterruan gjithcka shqiptare,te gjithe kulturen Ilire qe kishte mbetur ne trojet e arberit.

Ne shqiptaret jemi shqiptare dhe gjithe RILINDJA jone eshte ne fakt lufta i gjithaneshme per ti shpetuar shkaterrimit turk.

Abdullai nuk eshte shqiptar por ILIRI apo TEUTA.

Me falni qe dola nga tema.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

Zoteri antoni, ju si njohes i te kaluares shqiptare mund LEHTE te me shpjegomi ikjen e shqiptareve nga shkau ne turqi. A e dini ju se qyteti i burses deri ne 80% eshte i banuar me shqiptare?, a e ndegjoni ilir shaqirirn (kengetarin kosovare)?, ka per kete teme nje kenge.

Jeni i sigurte se TURKU sundoj 500 vjete?, apo sundoj perandoria OSMANE?, apo nuk ju intereson juve dallimi?

Te folim qarte e te kuptohena, fundin e mesjetes ne trojet shqiptare kush e solli?, car dushani?

Cfare pamvaresie keimi mare?, si CDO shtet qe ishte nen perandorine OSMANE, ashtu edhe shqiperia u be e pamvarur ne ate kohe kur "neriu i semure ne besporus" vdiq. Si shtet me i fundit per arsye te bindjes fetare, dhe per arsye te mungeses se ndihmes nga shtete fqinje (ortodokseve u ndihmonte nene russia, e cila edhe intervenoi me se shumti per COPETIMIN e trojeve tona). Nje hap i domosdoshem i KOHES!, mos i zmadhoni GJERAT.

Me fal, por shqiptaret kane qene pjese integrale ne systemin e shtetit, dhe kane mbajtur poste te rrendesishme ne administrate dhe politike. Nese ju kete e quani PUSHTIM, atehere keni nje problem te madh qe kundershtohet me realitetin.

Mua si shqiptare me interesojn ata shqiptare qe u detiruan ti leshojne trojet e veta, dhe qe GJETEN strehim ne turqi. Une kam interess qe ata te kthehen, se paku te rehabilitohen ne ndonje menyre, dhe jo qe gjurmet e tyre te HUMBEN per arsye te epsheve te disa shqiptareve keqdashes.

Rilindja, o burre i dheut, ka qene nje dukuri KOHORE. Valle, mos ka patur vetem populli shqiptare NACIONALISTE para luftes se pare?, si njohes i mire i te kaluares ju duhet ta dini qe te dyja luftat ishin rezultat i NACIONALIZMIT, i cili u frymezua nga njohurite shkenctare (darvinizmi, me i miri mbijeton, dallimi i rracave dhe perparesia e njeres race nga tjetra etj...), nga industrialzimi (kapitalizmi, dhe KEQPERDORIMI i njerezve te rraces me te dobet si force pune, si psh. shqiptaret ne jugoslavi), dhe si rrezulltat paralel i kesaj padrejtesie te dukshme komunizmi, me vone socializmi (komunizmi ne versionin "LIGHT").

Nje gje qe eshte ME e mire dhe me eficiente, i mbulon, apo i tejkalon standardet e diriatehershme. Nese ju keni deshire, munde te udhetoni ende me gomare, une preferoj ketu me shume veturen. Osmanet sollen kulturen islame ne trojet tona, nje kulture qe ne ate kohe NUK KISHTE SHOQE. Kete fakt e pranon historia boterore, mendimi i nje shqiptari i drejtuar nga "emocionet" eshte irrelevant!, mos je ty anton anetar i sektit "amish"?, sidoqofte, edhe kete dukuri KOHE e shohim sote kudo ne bote, secila kulture eshte ne nje zhvillim te vazhdueshem. Cdo stagnation eshte ne DEM TE ATIJ POPULLI.
DHe nje kulture e imponuar, NU KA MUNDESI TE ZENE RRENJA NE NJE VEND, poashtu e vertetuar ne shpirtin tone, sllavizimi i qindervjeteshit te kaluar tek shqitaret e "pseudosllavise", dhe sllavizimi i mesjetes.

Dhe keni te drejte, emri Abdullah nuk eshte shqip, eshte arabisht (gjuha e islamit), ne shqipen i perkthyer do te thote "RROB i ZOTIT", per nje shqiptare MUSLIMAN, nuk ka EMER ME TE BUKUR. Por une smund ta kuptoj qellimin ku e keni, cfare doni te thoni me kete?, natyrisht i eshte lejuar nje muslimani qe femijen e vet ta emeroje edhe ne gjuhen e vete, ndoshta kjo te shqiptaret nuk eshte praktikuar, por ne kultura tjera, si psh, te ajo e perzise, indise, etj. vertetohet kjo. Kete te drejte shqiptaret e "pseudosllavise" nuk e kane patur, atje beheshin kufizime te emerimi. Por, edhe une me emrin NUH jame shqiptare, sic je ty me emrin ANTON. Imtesija te panevojshme, dua te them, mund te diskutohen, kur do ty kryejm punet me te rrendesishme, dhe atehere qe te mos budallosemi nga merzija, mund te diskutojm mbi keto gjera me qellim "vec" per ta hapur horizontin tone edhe me gjere.


edhe juve me falni, nese diku mendoni se kame leshuar ofendime perzonale, natyrisht nuk e kame ate qellim.

Vec nje sqarim, emri ilir, nga aspekti "i lirë" eshte emer shqip, ndersa emri ilir, nga spekti historik, me te cilin emeroheshin trojet tona, eshte nje forme e bastardizuar JOSHQIPTARE.

Dhe ndaj samiut duhet te keni respekt, nese nuk pajtoheni me punen e tij, atehere vetem se ishte vellau i naimit. 

Flm!

----------


## Anton

Kjo eshte fjalia me madhe qe kam lexuar deri me sot:


"Me fal, por shqiptaret kane qene pjese integrale ne systemin e shtetit, dhe kane mbajtur poste te rrendesishme ne administrate dhe politike. Nese ju kete e quani PUSHTIM, atehere keni nje problem te madh qe kundershtohet me realitetin. "

Paskan pasur te drejte serbet e greket qe mbasi fituan luftrat kunder turqise kerkuan ti ndanin tokat e saj!

PO SI KENI GUXIMIN TE SHKRUANI NE SHQIP KESHI TEZASH?

SHQIPTARET NUK ISHIN PJESE TE SISTEMIT POR ISHIN TE PUSHTUAR DHE VETEM TRADHETARET ISHIN PJESE TE SISTEMIT.

SI GUXONI TE HIDHNI BALTE PERMBI 

RILINDASIT E KOMBIT?

PSE ESHTE 

GJERGJ KASTRIOTI HEROI YNE KOMBETAR

sepse megjithese turqit e moren peng qe femije nuk harroi se ishte shqiptar e jo turk dhe u kthye te mbroje Arberine e jo PERANDORINE OSMANE.

RROFTE PUSHTIMI TURK QE NA LARTESOI SI KOMB

RROFTE HAXI QAMILI!

me falni qe dola nga tema , por nuk po marr vesh po shkruajne shqiptare ketu apo 
nuk besoj se ka popull me vetshkaterrues  ne bote se ky i joni.
nuk ishte pushim ai i turqve thote

----------


## iliria e para

Ne Bursa kishte Shqipetar e vertet qe i pranoi Turqia qe ju beni 
loje se bashku me Rusine e Serbine per te zbraze Kosoven.

Kur nuk e din kaq mos ja fut kot!

----------


## trinity

Ore vllazen.

Misti myslimono-kristjan nuk eshte se eshte edhe aq i bukur apo i volitshem por duhet pranuar sepse eshte fryt i rrethanave historike.
Per hir te bashkimit kombetar nuk duhet meshuar shume ndarjeve fetare sepse pastaj eshte fundi.

Por per hir te se vertetes duhen thene edhe dy fjale ashtu si dalin prej shpirtit.
Ne themi se jemi popull i lashte ne kete truall.Jemi uropian.
Qytetrimi europian eshte themeluar mbi idete e grekerve dhe romakeve te lashte.Krishterimi ne momentet e tij me te mira u be ushqim shpirteror dhe pike dalluese e qyteterimit perendimor.
Ne bejme pjese nen ombrellen e evropes,ne duam te hyjme ne insitucionet e saj.
Islamizmi eshte komplet inkompatibel me kete lloj botekuptimi dhe mbajtja apo mbrojtja e tij nuk eshte veçse nje veprim inefiçient dhe ne demin tend.
Tek e fundit ne nuk kemi ndonje kujtim te mire nga e kaluara me turko-islamin.
Po simboli i kombit tone Gj.Kastrioti qe i qofshim fale,si thoni ju i marre ishte kur u derrmua ne lufte kunder turko-islamit.

Duhet t'i nderojme simbolet tona djema se perndryshe nuk na prihet mbare dhe nuk bejme hajer asnjehere.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt zoteri anton!

Më vjen mire qe jap kontribut ne zgjerimin e horizontit tuaj!, nje falemnderim nuk do te ishte tash i pavend!

tradhetare?, ty ishe ai qe i adhuron lirindasit?, atehere duhet me e ditur, se aktivitetet e tyre shtriheshin brenda kufijve!, me falni, por ju silleni si nje opportunist i thjeshte, duhet ta dini se pasqyra ka DY ANE. Nje fjale popullore thote "shkaun vrae, por hakun mos ja ha"

Ju si me duket jeni nje shqiptare EDHE me modern, u kujtohet juve "besa"?, a kemi vra ne femi e gra ndonjehere?, jo BURRE, ne jemi shqiptare, dhe ju duhet njehere te kuptoni se cdo te thote te jesh shqiptare. Se shqiptari nuk e shkel meriten e tjetrit, se shqiptari nuk paushalizon, se shqiptari nuk eshte rassist,  shqiptari eshte tolerant.

Por para se te largohemi ende me shume, dua te theksoj, se edhe une jam kunder politikes nacionaliste te "turqve te ri", e cila rezulltoi ne difarmime te shqiptareve ne krejt lemite e jetes.

Por, eshte edhe per mua pak e cudithsme, thenia e juaj, se vetem tradhtaret ishin te inkuadruar ne system, sipas logjikes suaj, gati 5 shekuj me rradhe shqipatert VETEM KANE VUAJTUR?

Dmth, pas largimit te turqve (dhe ne fund ishin metevertet turq, dhe nacionalist te felliqun, apo valltarë te modes se atehershme qe e kish kapluar tere BOTEN, shpjegova ne postin  e pare), shqiptaret dyqish u LIRUAN, dhe keshtu me pranine e shkaut ecen PERPARA drejt europes, apo?, juve ju kujtohen sigurisht shtetet me te cilet kishte marredhenie enveri?, ju shpresoj se keni ndegjuar per torturat e shqiptareve ne pseudosllavi?, mund si shqiptare lirisht te themi se jemi KRENAR MBI QINDVJETESHIN E FUNDIT?, A MUND KETE TA THEMI?

Por, haj te shkojm edhe me larg, sipas juve ne nuk mund te themi se jemi krenar edhe mbi 500 vjetet e fundit, apo?

KU more burr mund ta gjejme nje periudhe qe u pershtatet idealeve tona?, a ka ekzistuar ndonjehere kjo gje?

Serbet dhe greket?, a din ty se ne turqi ka edhe GREKE qe jane debuar nga trojet e tyre?, ke ndegjuar ndonjehere per reconquisten spanjolle?, e njejta gje ndodhi edhe ne ballkan, por pa mare notic europa, pasiqe i pelqente qe punen e felliqun ta beje dikush tjeter (ne kete rast othodoxet sllav dhe grek), dmth, debimin e popullates islame nga europa, por KU TI COJNE SHQIPTARET E MJERE, skan atdhe tjeter.

Por nje rrugedalje u gjet, nese smund ti debojm, atehere do ti vrasim dhe do ti terrorizojme, do ti tubojm si shqera ne nje vend. A E DIN CFARE THUAN SERBET MBI KOSOVARET?, "ATA DUAN SHQIPERINE E MADHE, PRANDAJ LE TE SHKOJN NE SHQIPERI?"

Rezulltati eshte, qe trojet shqiptare kane perqindjet me te medhaja etnike ne europe, dhe dendesia eshte nje nder me te medhajat.


Dhe merrnja nje fjalore, dhe lexoni se cfare eshte dallimi midis fjaleve TEZË dhe REALITET.

Ju nuk besoni se ka shqiptare qe nuk e bastardizojn historine?, po, une jam  ai shqiptare qe nuk vizaton ketu me ngjyra qe i pelqejne. Eshte shume lehte historine ta drejtosh ty si te pelqen, por nuk do te arrijsh shume larg me kete, pasiqe FATKEQESISHT bota nuk perbehet vetem nga shqiptaret. Burre i dheut, a e din ty se serbet me mllefin e tyre qe kane ndaj neve, na quajn prejardhes nga kaukazi?, pe i ndegjuar ato duhet me u tranu.

A ke patur ndonjehere mundesi te lexosh kronika nga fillimi i pushtimit te ballkanit?, aty mund te lexosh mbi gjendjen e shqiptareve me ardhjen e osmanlijve. Mund te lexosh, se si shqiptaret emeroheshin me emra SLLAV.

Dhe me trego kure kame hedhur balte mbi rilindasit?, une vetem qe u shpreha se ata si TERE BOTA, i kaploi poashtu nacionalizmi dhe se puna e tyre eshte nje PASQYRE e kohes. Secili popull i ka rilindasit e vet. (Serbet psh, gavrillo principin)

Gjergj kastrioti ka luftuar kunder osmanlijve, por ME SHUME SHQIPTARE kane luftuar ME osmanlijte, ky eshte FAKT historik.

Skenderbeu eshte pa dyshim SIMBOL i qendreses ndaj pushtimit, kete akush nuk e ve ne pyetje, fakt eshte se mu ne kohen e rilindaseve, kur filloi lufta per komb, doli edhe ne skene haptazi figura e skenderbeut, si simbol, dhe shtylle morale e mbare shqiptareve, keshtu edhe ne kosove, dhe ne makedhoni.

Verteshkaterim, burre i dheut, eshte te mohosh drejtesiene, dhe te punojsh me kurthe, tjeret nuk jane budalle, mos harro, si shembull mere serbine. Beso, une serbet dhe sllavomaqedonasit nuk dua as ti shoh, por te drejten, cfaredo qofte, nuk ua mare, se kete nuk e lejon se pari tradita jone shqiptare, pastaj eshte edhe kontraproduktive per ardhmerine, pasiqe BOTA nuk eshte e jona, dhe ka rregulla per bashkejetese. Mbaje mend, me nacionalizem nuk do te bejsh ASNJEHERE nje hap para.

Edhe njehere, pse thote samiu, se shqiptaret ishin SHOK te turqve?


"iliria e para", me fal, por komenti juaj eshte nder nivelin tim, dhe nuk dua ta harxhoj kohen kote!

Flm

PS.: anton, njeriu sot ka mundesi nga cdo kend te shiqoje, nje luksuz i botes se lire, prandaj nuk ta mare per kusure komentin, pasiqe shqiperia gjate kohe nuk ka poseduar luksuzin e quajtur MENDIM I LIRE!!!

----------


## Anton

Jam shume i cuditur , por nuk ka asnje problem. 

Sa per fjalore e libra eshte me mire ti hapni ju e jo une, por nuk ka problem. 


Ajo e juaja eshte teze ( eshte teze sepse ju nuk keni sjelle asnje vertetim per te verteten e asaj qe shkruani)( kjo: "Me fal, por shqiptaret kane qene pjese integrale ne systemin e shtetit, dhe kane mbajtur poste te rrendesishme ne administrate dhe politike. Nese ju kete e quani PUSHTIM, atehere keni nje problem te madh qe kundershtohet me realitetin. " ) 


dhe nga me te keqijat qe kam lexuar deri me sot, por vec asaj te nje kryeministri serb qe per fat e mire e kam akoma: 

"Zitat aus dem Buch Die Albanesen und die Großmächte" 

Autor: Dr. Vladan Georgevitch (Serbischer Ministerpräsident; 

1913) 

 Nicht bloß an die Phönizier erinnern die Albanesen, sondern auch 
an die Urmenschen, welche auf den Bäumen schliefen, an denen sie 
sich mit ihren Schweifen festhielten. Durch die späteren Jahrtausende, 
in denen der menschliche Schweif nicht mehr gebraucht wurde, 
verkümmerte derselbe so, daß die heutigen Menschen bloß eine kleine 
Spur davon in den Knöchelchen des Steißbeines besitzen. Bloß unter 
den Albanesen scheint es noch geschwänzte Menschen im XIX. 
Jahrhundert gegeben zu haben." 


Perkthimi: 

"Jo vetem me fenikasit ngjasojne shqiptaret ,por dhe me njerezit e pare te cilet jetonin neper peme ne te cilat mbaheshin duke perdorur bishtin. Ne shekujt e me vonshem, ne te cilet njeriu nuk kishte me nevoje per bishtin, ai filloi te zhduket dhe te keshtu njerezit e sotem kane vetem nje gjurme te tij, kocken e kerbishtit. Vetem nder shqiptare duket sikur ka pasur njerez me bisht dhe ne shekullin e XIX."" 


Tani me duhet te argumentoj nje fakt trivial: 

Gjate pushtimit turk eshte e vertete qe shume shqiptare u bene pjese integrale e sistemit , por bile ata humben dhe identitetin e tyre si shqiptar, por JO kurre JO shumica. 
Qe nuk ishin shumica mjafton fakti qe deri ne shekullin e 18 nuk ishte shumica e islamizume.

Nje pjese pjesa me pa vlere e Kombit. 

Por dhe nder ta duhet te bejme dallime. 

Kishte nga ata si haxhi qamili qe nuk ka epitet ta perkruaje, 

Kishte nga ata qe mbeten shqiptare , te pakten ne nenndergjegjje.

Ku ka filluar Rilindja jone?


Tek pjesa e paprekur nga turqit, tek arbereshet. 

Ne ishim populli qe i rrezistoi me gjate pushtimit , por qe me vone u shkaterruar me shume prej tij. 

Sepse ne kishim shume tradhetare , ata qe punonin ne administraten turke e ne qender te perandorise nuk jane gje tjeter vecse tradhetare:

NE u cliruam te fundit ,bile me perpara ne shqiptaret cliruam greqine.
Dhe ata qe cliruan greqine ishin vetem me origjine shqiptare sepse vetedija e tyre nuk ishte shqiptare perkundrazi identiteti fetar ishte me i forte se identiteti kombetar.

Merita me e madhe e Rilindjes ishte krijimi i identitetit kombetar nder ne.



Dhe ne ne fakt ekzistojme si shtet vetem ne saje te 

AUSTRO- HUNGARISE 

dhe te nje elite kombetare 

RILINDASVE 

Por te gjitha keto jane diskutime histrorike dhe jane jashte teme. 

Une po marr te gjitha diskutimet tona e po i coj tek Forumi i Historise. 

Moderatori i ketij forumi le ti fshije mbas disa ditesh prej ketu me njoftimin ku jane.

----------

